# Jun Fan Gung-Fu (techniques and drills)



## seekeroftruth

Hello, 
     Does anyone have a good example of a basic Jun Fan Gung Fu curriculum?  (Please be specific)  My Jun Fan is a little rusty, and I am trying to get my technique back.  I know the basic progression, but I am looking for a more specific curriculum to supplement my personal training.  Thanks in advance. 
          Seeker of Truth


----------



## BIG Sean Madigan

Seattle Curriculum

Gin-Lai or Salutation

Bi-jong or ready stance
·	(Incorporating the Centerline Theory)

Immovable Elbow Theory

Four Corner Theory

Footwork:
a.	Forward
b.	Backward
c.	Shifting right
d.	Shifting left

Sil Lim Tao (basic form taught in Seattle)

Straight punches and elbow punches and various body punches

Bil-jee (finger jab)

Kicks:
a.	Forward straight heel kick
b.	Forward shovel kick
c.	Side kick
1-	Low side kick
d.	Low toe kick
e.	Groin toe kick
f.	Hook kick (medium & high) 
g.	Spinning back hook kicks

Chi Sao (sticking hands)



Blocks:
a.	Tan sao
b.	Bong sao
c.	Gong sao
d.	Vertical fist punch
e.	Fook sao or elbow contained bent wrist block
f.	Palm strikes - vertical - side - and palm up

Techniques:
a.	Pak sao
b.	Lop sao
c.	Chop chuie - Gwa chuie 
d.	Pak sao lop sao gwa chuie
e.	Lop sao chung chuie lop sao chung chuie
f.	Chop chuie gwa chuie lop sao chung chuie



Oakland Curriculum

1.	Salutation

2.  Kicking Drills:
a.	Five corner kicking: alternating kicks between left and right foot.
b.	Five corner kicking: from low to high.
c.	Clockwork kicking: real-time kicking with the closest weapon.
d.	Combination clockwork kicking & hitting: advanced.
Key: real-time, no hesitation, closest weapon to closest target.

3.	 Stance: Bi jong
a.	Lead stance: shuffle, front, rear, side.
b.	Form is the essence, balanced, smooth, feet stay on the ground, (skating)
c.	Strictly lower body movements: each movement is independent.
d.	Comfortable and alive, natural bounce, not rigid or stiff with hops or jumps.
e.	Shuffle to various strikes and kicks.
Key: be alive and comfortable.

4.	Evasive Maneuvers
a.	Evade various strikes (some exaggerated to make easier)
b.	Evade various kicks.
c.	Evade various combinations of strikes and kicks.
d.	Minimal movement to make opponent miss.
-	Know what position and distance is safe for you.
-	Individualize and adapt to the size and reach of the opponent.
f.	Evade and counter: after learning the above.
Keys: Better to miss by an inch then to block by a mile.
-	To block is to get hit.
-	Don't engage the opponent, disengage him.
(e.g. don't tangle yourself in blocking and trapping movements)
-	The whole idea is to intercept his physical and emotional intent to hurt you.


5.	Classical versus the New (modern)
a.	Sil lim tao: performed the classical way.
b.	Regarding trapping: cut the movement in half for realism.  
-	Concentrate on speed and economy. 
Key: economy of motion, efficiency.

c.	Hook punch: closer to the body then a boxer.
-	Elbow next to the rib, much tighter and compact.
Key: centerline theory (from the center, not outside or wide).
-	Take the skin (or paint) off of your ribs.
d.	Rear heel kick: tighter, more centered.
Key: Take the skin (or paint) off the inside of your legs.

6.	Separate punching drills:
a.	Centerline punching (rapid): straight-line blast with closing footwork.
b.	Separate kicking drills
-  Two Aspects for improved kicking:
1.	Power: Water in the hose analogy for transfer of force through target.
2.	Speed: Whip analogy for speed of recovery:
(e.g. shoe laces pop, kicking a gnat out of the air)
c.	Combine, blend power with speed drills, make adjustments.
Keys: Delivery system - instant, fast relaxed.
-	Hand before foot
-	Non-telegraphic (no pre-steps or stutter steps)(for punching: no flinching)
-	Complete emphasis on speed and economy of motion.
-	The less you move the better.
-	Clean and sharp as a two edged sword, pure Chinese Kung-Fu.
-	Power comes with time, sometimes years; on the spot power.
-	Speed comes with accuracy.
-	Proper form and body alignment with balance.
-	Footwork is supposed to be light and easy, not jumping around stiff, but relaxed and smooth without deliberation, angular and instant.


7.	Basic Trapping.
a.	Pak sao
b.	Lop sao
c.	Gong sao
d.	Jut sao
e.	Tan sao
f.	Bong sao
g.	Economy of motion: cut these movements in half.
h.	One hand trap
i.	Two hand trap
Key: Trapping is only a by-product.
-	Hit, hit and more hit: not trap, trap and then hit.
-	While engaging an opponent, if there's emptinessHit.
-	Skim and glide with friction but let the Chi flow.

8.	Line drills (Quiet awareness)
-	Sensitivity: Touch vs. Non-Touch.

9.	Distance: Measure your distance
a.	Safe
b.	No man's land
c.	Gates, body positions, and zones
Key: Put yourself where you're safe and the opponent is not.
-	Circle to the outside of the strong side, away from rear hand.
-	Immobilize the lead leg or hand, after you hit, not before.

10.	  Practice Drills
a.	Attack and defense.
Key: Stun him first, before obstruction, to break his rhythm or forward momentum.

11.	  Apparatus training
a.	Finger jab
b.	Straight blast
c.	Side kick: shin, knee target
d.	Side kick: power through target
e.	Strikes to traps
f.	Kicks to traps
g.	Bridging the gap
h.	Basic wing chun traps
i.	Strike to hand immobilization to takedown
j.	Kick to leg immobilization to takedown
k.	Backfist (high to low, low to high)
Keys: All trapping concludes in hitting
-	Don't punch and kick at an opponent, kick and punch through him
-	Broken rhythm (Don't be predictable)
-	Using the stop-kick as a jab as you incorporate it in footwork
(e.g. be loose, fluid, Ali-like)

12.	  Burning Step: hand to foot impetus.

13.	  The pendulum: avoidance then following back swiftly and instantaneously.

14.	  Basic and primary goal:  Each student must find his own
-	Identifying the tools
-	Using the tools
-	Sharpening the tools
-	Dissolving the tools
In adapting to the opponent:
-	The Three Phrases:
a.	Ice: solid, unchanging, rigid.
b.	Water: liquid, flowing.
c.	Steam: gaseous, focused pressure.


Los Angeles Curriculum

Fitness Program
a.	Alternate splits
b.	Waist twisting (three times to each side)
c.	Run in place
d.	Shoulder circling
e.	High kicks
f.	Side kick raise
g.	Sit-ups
h.	Waist twisting
i.	Leg raises
j.	Forward bends

Punching:
(Hanging paper, glove, glove pad, wall pad, heavy bag)
a.	Warm-up - the letting out of water [the idea of dropping the hammer loosely]
b.	The straight punch (left/right)
-	with pursuing
c.	The entering straight right
-	high 
-	low
d.	The back fist

Kicking:
a.	Warm-up - (left/right)
-	letting out of water
-	the whip
b.	Side kick - (left/right)
[note: choice of group training method]
-	Facing two lines
-	In group
-	One student comes out
c.	Straight kick - (left/right)
d.	Rear kick
e.	The shin/knee/groin kicks
f.	Hook kicks [low first] and toe kick
g.	Combination kicking - eventually with hand

Basic Defense:
a.	The stop hit
-	The shin/knee kick
-	The finger jab (close range)
-	Any type of kick to fit in
b.	The four corner counter

Power training:
a.	Isometric training:
-	The upward outward force
-	The basic power training
-	The punch
-	The kick

Classical techniques
a.	Pak sao
b.	Lop sao
c.	Gwa chuie
d.	Chop chuie/gwa chuie
e.	Pak sao/gwa chuie
f.	Double lop sao (a & b)
g.	Chop chuie/gwa chuie, lop sao/gwa chuie
h.	Jut sao
i.	Pak sao/jut sao
j.	Chop chuie/gwa chuie/jut tek
k.	Inside gate tan da
l.	Tan da low/gwa chuie
m.	Chop chuie/gwa chuie/lop sao

Combination:
a.	Right hand feint with groin kick
b.	Right kick feint with bil-jee
c.	Right feint to stomach with right straight to head
d.	Right feint to head shift to right to stomach.



The Three Facets to Jeet Kune Do

1.	Non-Classical:
That is, there were and are no classical postures, no unrealistic footwork, no mechanical body movements, no dissection of movement (i.e. "first you do this, then you do this, and then you do this," etc.) as if it were a corpse.  Further, there are no two-man cooperation drills and no rhythmic forms.  Instead, the art is "alive" and infused with broken rhythm.

2.	Directness:
There is no passive defense, blocking is considered the least efficient manner of defense.  Everything in the art is stripped to its essential components with absolutely no fancy decoration or ornate movements (i.e., if somebody grabs you, punch him!).  Students are taught to see reality in its such-ness and not deliberate about it.  Simply experience it as it is, when it is.  As if, when someone throws something to you, you catch it - you don't first grunt and go into a horse stance.  And similarly, when someone grabs you, you hit him - you don't get involved in elaborate joint manipulations and complex maneuvering.

3.  Simplicity:
a.	A daily minimize instead of a daily increase (being wise doesn't mean to "add" more, being wise means to be able to get off sophistication and be simply simple)
b.	The three stages in Jeet Kune Do
1-	Sticking to the Nucleus
2-	Liberation from the Nucleus
3-	Returning to the original freedom

Or:
"Before I studied the art, a punch was just like a punch, a kick was just like a kick.  After I studied the art, a punch is no longer a punch, a kick is no longer a kick.  Now that I understood the art, a punch is just like a punch, a kick is just like a kick."


----------



## BIG Sean Madigan

BASIC TRAPPING PROGRESSION
JUN FAN METHOD

1966 PROGRESSION

1)	Pak Sao Da

a)	By reference point attachment
b)	Bridging the gap to attachment
c)	By feinting then bridging the gap to pak sao da by capturing
d)	Pak sao da by capturing
i)	In flight during attack
ii)	In chambering position before attack
iii)	In chambering position after attack

2)	Types of Pak sao da

a)	Gnoy da or Oouy da
b)	Loy da (two types)
i)	Inside of wu sao
ii)	Outside of wu sao
c)	Jung da
d)	Ha da

3)	Pak sao da to Jik chung chuie

4)	Pak sao da  Bong sao  Lop sao da with qua chuie or Sut sao (Fak sao)  Gum sao da

5)	Pak sao da  Loy Pak sao da

6)	Pak sao da  Chung chuie  Loy Pak sao da

7)	Pak sao da  Biu sao as wedge  Pak sao da  Lop sao da - Pak sao da 

8)	Pak sao da  Biu sao as wedge  Lop sao with chung chuie - Pak sao da

9)	Pak sao da  Biu sao as wedge  Lop sao da  right Sut sao (Fak sao)  Gum sao da

10)	Pak sao da  Biu sao as wedge  Pak sao da  left Sut sao (Fak sao)

11)	Pak sao da  Biu sao as wedge  Lop sao da  Pak sao da  left Sut sao da (Fak sao)

12)	Pak sao da  Biu sao as wedge  Lop sao da  right Sut sao (Fak sao)  Cup sao da (Kao sao da)

13)	Pak sao da  Jao sao  double Jut Sao  gum sao da  Jang (elbow)

14)	Pak sao da  Jao sao  double Jut Sao  Dum tek  Gum sao da - Jang (elbow)

15)	Pak sao da  Jao sao  double Jut Sao  rear hand Biu gee or rear chung chuie  Gum sao da to any type of follow up

16)	Pak sao da  Jao sao  double Jut Sao  Jong tao (Headbutt)  Sut (knee)  Jang (Elbow) or Gum sao da (Vice versa)

17)	Pak sao da  Jao sao  double Jut Sao  Sut (Knee)  Gum sao da  Jang (Elbow)

18)	Pak sao da  Jao sao  double Jut Sao  Dum loy tek to knee  Gum sao da  Jang (Elbow)

19)	Pak sao da  Jao sao  double Jut Sao  with any combination of headbutt (Jong tao), punch (Chung chuie), knee (Sut), foot stomp (Dum tek), elbow (Jang), Finger jab (Biu gee), any palm strike (Jern), inside stomp kick (Loy dum tek), backhand knifehand (wisk hand), Sut sao / Fak sao etc.

20)	Pak sao da  Go Jao sao da  Ha Jao sao da  Go Jao sao da  double Jut sao  rear hand Biu gee  Gum sao da  Jang (Elbow)

21)	Pak sao da  Go Jao sao da  Ha Jao sao da  Go Jao sao da  double Jut sao - Gum sao da  Jang (Elbow)  to other combination routes

22)	Pak sao da  Go Jao sao da  Ha Jao sao da  pak sao with qua chuie - to other combination routes by energy

23)	Half Pak sao da  Lop sao da  Kao sao da inside of lead arm

24)	Half Pak sao da  Lop sao da  Pak sao when parry hand passes  Pak Lop sao da

25)	Half Pak sao da  Lop sao da  Chung chuie after parry hand passes  Jut Pak sao da  Gum sao da

26)	Half Pak sao da  Lop sao da  Huen sao to rear hand Sut sao  gum sao da

27)	Fake Pak sao da with delay  Chung chuie after parry hand passes  Jut Pak sao da  Gum sao da

28)	Pak sao da  Gnoy Lop sao da  Pak sao da

29)	Pak sao da - Gnoy Lop sao da  Loy Kao sao da

30)	Gnoy woang pak sao da  Gnoy Lop sao da  Gnoy Lop sao da on the rear arm

31)	Half Pak sao da  Lop sao da  Chung chuie behind rear parry  Jut sao da  Gum sao da

32)	Half Pak sao da  Lop sao da - Chung chuie behind rear parry - Pak sao da  Lop sao da  Pak sao da

33)	Half Pak sao da  Lop sao da - Chung chuie behind rear parry - Chung chuie behind returning parry  Gum sao da  Fak sao da  Gum sao da

34)	Choap chuie  Qua chuie  Lop sao with Qua chuie (Rear hand block)

35)	Choap chuie  Qua chuie  Pak sao da  bong sao with Lop sao with Qua chuie or Fak sao (Sut sao) (for lead hand block)

36)	Choap chuie  Qua chuie Jao sao to all the basics in the Jao sao series

37)	Choap chuie  Qua chuie Gnoy Lop sao da  Pak sao da

38)	Fake Choap chuie  Fake Qua chuie to :-


1.	Juk tek (Ha, Jung, Go)
2.	Oou tek (Ha, Jung, Go)
3.	Jik tek (Ha, Jung, Go)
4.	Ha hou Oou tek
5.	Hou sut
6.	Jung dum tek
7.	Jun juk tek
8.	Jun qua tek
9.	Jun so tek
10.	Jun oou tek
11.	Jun jung dum tek
12.	Jun jik tek


Numbers 1 to 12 are in the Jun Fan Gung Fu Chum Kiu series. The Jun fan Chum Kiu techniques are not to be mistaken for the Wing Chun Chum Kiu techniques. Jun Fan Chum Kiu techniques are seeking the bridge or attachment entering techniques or bridging the gap techniques.


----------



## seekeroftruth

Wow!
     Sean Madigan is the man!  Thank you so much!  No one has broken it down that precise for me yet.  I have plenty to play with now!

                                                                             Seeker of Truth


----------



## sweeper

wow..  I hope you had that in text form already because if not that was a hell of alot of typing. Nice post.


----------



## BIG Sean Madigan

Jun Fan Terminology


Kwoon	 -- school, gym, institute
Si-jo	 -- Founder of the system
Sifu	 -- Instructor/teacher
Si-hing	 -- your senior
Si-bak	 -- Instructor's senior
Si-Sook	 -- Instructor's junior
Si-gung	 -- Your Instructor's Instructor
Si-dai	 -- your junior
Toe-dai	 -- student
Toe-suen	 -- student's student
Joap-Hop	 -- group together
Yu Bay!	 -- ready!
Gin Lai	 -- salute
Hay, Hey	 -- begin
Bi-jong	 -- ready stance
Ha Da	 -- low hit
Jung Da	 -- middle hit
Go Da	 -- high hit
Bil-gee	 -- finger jab
Jik Chung	 -- Straight (vertical) punch
Gua chuie	 -- back fist
Ping chuie	 -- horizontal fist
Choap chuie	 -- knuckle fist
O'ou chuie	 -- hooking punch
Jik chung chuie	 -- Straight Blast
Pak sao	 -- slapping hand
Lop sao	 -- grabbing hand
Jut sao	 -- jerking hand
Jao sao	 -- running hand
Huen sao	 -- circleing hand
Tan sao	 -- palm up block
Mon sao	 -- inquistive hand
Wu sao	 -- protecting hand
Fook sao	 -- bent arm elbow in block
Bong sao	 -- raised elbow deflection
Doan chi	 -- single sticking hand
Chi sao	 -- sticking hands
Phon sao	 -- trapping hands
Sut	 -- knee
Jang	 -- elbow
Jeet tek	 -- stop kick, intercepting kick
Jik tek	 -- front or straight kick
Juk tek	 -- side kick
O'ou tek	 -- hook kick, roundhouse kick
Hou tek	 -- back kick
Juen tek	 -- spin kick
So tek	 -- sweeping kick
Dum tek	 -- stomp kick
Ha so tek	 -- inverted sweep kick
Gua tek	 -- inverted hook kick
Goang sao	 -- low outer wrist block
Ha pak	 -- low slap cover
Wong pak	 -- cross hand slap cover
Gum sao	 -- pinning hand
Sut sao	 -- chopping hand


----------



## BIG Sean Madigan

Here is some basic information on the Five Ways of Attack as it generally taught.


* SDA* - Single Direct Attack	- In SDA you simply strike the opponent, Classic examples are the jab and the lead kick. The SDA is the most simple yet the most advanced of the 'ways of attack'

* ABC* - Attack By Combination - ABC is a logical extension of SDA in which you throw several attacks in a row, one or more of which may land. Examples are jab-cross-hook and front kick-round kick.

* HIA*  - Hand Immobilization Attack - In HIA you trap one or more of the opponents limbs as you attack, thus overcoming possible defenses at preventing counterattacks. Examples include pak sao-lop sao or a simple foot trap.

* ABD*  - Attack By Drawing - In ABD you intentionally leave an opening in your defenses, hoping to draw the opponent into a predictable attack which you may then counter.

* PIA*  - Progressive Indirect Attack - PIA is often considered the most sophisticated of the five. In it, feint at one or more targets and then attack your real objective without withdrawing the attacking weapon.


----------



## KennethKu

> _Originally posted by BIG Sean Madigan _
> 
> *Jun Fan Terminology
> Kwoon	 -- school, gym, institute
> Si-jo	 -- Founder of the system
> Sifu	 -- Instructor/teacher
> Si-hing	 -- your senior
> Si-bak	 -- Instructor's senior
> Si-Sook	 -- Instructor's junior
> Si-gung	 -- Your Instructor's Instructor
> Si-dai	 -- your junior
> Toe-dai	 -- student
> Toe-suen	 -- student's student
> Joap-Hop	 -- group together
> Yu Bay!	 -- ready!
> Gin Lai	 -- salute
> Hay, Hey	 -- begin
> Bi-jong	 -- ready stance
> Ha Da	 -- low hit
> Jung Da	 -- middle hit
> Go Da	 -- high hit
> Bil-gee	 -- finger jab
> Jik Chung	 -- Straight (vertical) punch
> Gua chuie	 -- back fist
> Ping chuie	 -- horizontal fist
> Choap chuie	 -- knuckle fist
> O'ou chuie	 -- hooking punch
> Jik chung chuie	 -- Straight Blast
> Pak sao	 -- slapping hand
> Lop sao	 -- grabbing hand
> Jut sao	 -- jerking hand
> Jao sao	 -- running hand
> Huen sao	 -- circleing hand
> Tan sao	 -- palm up block
> Mon sao	 -- inquistive hand
> Wu sao	 -- protecting hand
> Fook sao	 -- bent arm elbow in block
> Bong sao	 -- raised elbow deflection
> Doan chi	 -- single sticking hand
> Chi sao	 -- sticking hands
> Phon sao	 -- trapping hands
> Sut	 -- knee
> Jang	 -- elbow
> Jeet tek	 -- stop kick, intercepting kick
> Jik tek	 -- front or straight kick
> Juk tek	 -- side kick
> O'ou tek	 -- hook kick, roundhouse kick
> Hou tek	 -- back kick
> Juen tek	 -- spin kick
> So tek	 -- sweeping kick
> Dum tek	 -- stomp kick
> Ha so tek	 -- inverted sweep kick
> Gua tek	 -- inverted hook kick
> Goang sao	 -- low outer wrist block
> Ha pak	 -- low slap cover
> Wong pak	 -- cross hand slap cover
> Gum sao	 -- pinning hand
> Sut sao	 -- chopping hand *



Just direct Cantonese translation.  Cantonese is one of a bizillion Chinese dialect. Hong Kong residents use Cantonese as their version of Chinese. The official Chinese language is Mandarin Chinese. I would say hardly exclusively JKD.  Those terms are generic. :asian:


----------



## BIG Sean Madigan

Hi Kenneth,

I didn't say these terms were exclusive to JKD.  These are the terms that are used in "Jun Fan Gung Fu".  

As far as them from Cantonese, well, that makes sense as Bruce Lee was from Hong Kong.

Have a good day.

BIG Sean Madigan


----------



## arnisador

It's great to see all this!


----------



## KennethKu

Yes Sir. You are right. I did not mean to imply that such claim of exclusiness was made .  :asian:

While I am showing off my knowledge in Cantonese, :cuss:   "Jun Fan Gung Fu" means Chinese American Martial Art.  "Jun" refers to China. The Chinese used to think they were the center of the world (which they were at one point, since every empire has its days.) , hence they referred to China as the Middle Kingdom, which the word "JUN" means Middle. "FAN" refers to all the non-Chinese barbarians outside the Middle Kingdom. lol . "Jun Fan Gung Fu" is not traditional Chinese martial art.


----------



## BIG Sean Madigan

Original Jun Fan Interactive Focus Mitt Drills
"1 - 2 Series"​

·	Feeder throws Jab/Cross combination. Student catches jab.  Then student Bob/weaves the cross and follows up with hook/cross/hook and any two kicks of their choice.

·	Feeder throws Jab/Cross combination.  Student catches jab and throws a rollback/Jeet Tek to deal with cross.  Student then follows up with cross/hook/cross and any two kicks of their choice.

·	Feeder throws Jab/Cross combination. Student catches jab and then throws straightlead (cut punch) to deal with cross.  Then student follows up with cross/hook/cross and any two kicks of their choice

·	Feeder throws Jab/Cross combination. Student catches jab and then uses a shoulder shop to deal with cross.  Then student follows up with cross/hook/cross and any two kicks of their choice

·	Feeder throws Jab/Cross combination. Student catches jab.  Then student slips the cross while throwing a cross/with lead hand parry (Split Entry).  Student follows up with hook/cross/hook and any two kicks of their choice.

·	Feeder throws Jab/Cross combination. Student catches jab and then uses a Woang Pak Da to deal with cross.  Then student follows up with cross/hook/cross and any two kicks of their choice.

·	Feeder throws Jab/Cross combination.  Student catches jab and deals with cross with a cover/drop step.  Student then follows up with cross/hook/cross and any two kicks of their choice.

Note:  These drills are done several ways.  First they should be done as is to learn the correct energy and motions of the drill.  Then you must make them alive with both footwork and the proper intensity level.  

You can then add to the drill by making them more interactive.  Before each drill, use these methods as well as come up with some of your own:
·	Have a feeder/student jab exchange with the feeder acting as the initiator.  
·	Have the student initiate the drill by throwing a jeet tek (or any technique) and the feeder counter the students attack with the start off the drill.




Original Jun Fan Interactive Focus Mitt Drills
"1-3 Series"​


·	Feeder Throws Jab/Hook combination. Student catches jab.  Then student uses Biu Sau Da to deal with hook.  Student then follows up with Cross/Hook/Cross and any two kicks of their choice.

·	Feeder Throws Jab/Hook combination. Student catches jab. Then student uses a Bob/weave against the hook and follows up with Cross/Hook/Cross and any two kicks of their choice.

·	Feeder Throws Jab/Hook combination. Student catches jab and uses shoulder stop to deal with hook.  Student then follows up with Cross/Hook/Cross and any two kicks of their choice.

·	Feeder throws Jab/Hook combination.  Student catches jab and throws a rollback/Jeet Tek to deal with Hook.  Student then follows up with cross/hook/cross and any two kicks of their choice

·	Feeder throws Jab/Hook combination.  Student catches jab and deals with hook with a cover/drop step.  Student then follows up with hook/cross/hook and any two kicks of their choice

Note:  These drills are done several ways.  First they should be done as is to learn the correct energy and motions of the drill.  Then you must make them alive with both footwork and the proper intensity level.  

You can then add to the drill by making them more interactive.  Before each drill, use these methods as well as come up with some of your own:
·	Have a feeder/student jab exchange with the feeder acting as the initiator.  
·	Have the student initiate the drill by throwing a jeet tek (or any technique) and the feeder counter the students attack with the start off the drill.


----------



## BIG Sean Madigan

·	Jab  Cross
·	Jab  Cross - Straightlead
·	Jab - Cross - Lead hook
·	Jab - Cross - Lead uppercut
·	Jab - Lead Hook to body - Lead hook to head
·	Jab - Lead hook - Cross
·	Double jab - lead hook
·	Cross - Hook - Cross
·	Hook - Cross - Hook
·	Lead hook - Rear cross - Lead uppercut
·	Lead uppercut - Rear uppercut - Lead hook
·	Cross - Lead hook - Lead Backfist
·	Overhand  Uppercut - Overhand


----------



## BIG Sean Madigan

Here is some basic, "JKD" Footwork.


Step & Slide - From the Bi-jong, take a smal step with your lead foot, no more then a few inches.  Once that is completed, slide your rear foot the same distance forward.  This step is used as an adjustment, and not really for an attack. 
Slide Step - From the Bi-jong, slide your rear foot until it meets your lead foot, as this happens, step forward with your lead foot so that you end up back in the bi-jong.  For a Slide step backwards, slide your lead foot so that it meets your rear, and then step with your rear foot to regain bi-jong.
Push Shuffle - From the bi-jong, push forward off of your rear foot while slightly lifting the lead foot.  This is an attacking footwork.
Side Step - Think push shuffle to either side.  Some use the Step & Slide as well.  The important thing here is to make sure that you do not cross your legs at any time. 
Pendulum Step - The easiest way for me to explain this in writing is have you connect to slide steps...one going forward, and then immediately followed up by a slide step back.  So, from the bi-jong, slide your rear foot to kick out your lead foot (into say a lead kick) and then quickly bring your lead foot back to meet your rear foot, kicking it out and replacing it.
Quick Advance - From the bi-jong, take a step with your lead foot (as you would with a step & slide) and then, go right into a Slide Step.


----------



## sweeper

one question I have, I have heard alot of people refer to jun fan gung fu as bruce lee's style of fighting from a certain period of time, and others refer to it as a set of techniques for JFJKD (in other words it doesn't realy matter when they are from, they are the physical extrapolation of JFJKD).

within the JFJKD community how is the term used?


----------



## KumaSan

My very rough (that means keep reading) understanding (as incomplete as it is) is that Jun Fan Kung Fu (or Gung Fu) was Bruce Lee's personal expression of martial arts before Jeet Kune Do sprang into being. So to the best of my knowledge, JFJKD means Jun Fan fighting techniques applied with Jeet Kune Do philosophy.

My only other advice is listen to BIG Sean Madigan. He knows what he's talking about.


----------



## sweeper

well that's the question, people who teach JFJKD teach everything, so it seems that the era it as from wouldn't realy matter and that distinction wouldn't be there..  but than again we all know what is said about assumptions.


----------



## Cthulhu

> _Originally posted by KennethKu _
> 
> *Yes Sir. You are right. I did not mean to imply that such claim of exclusiness was made .  :asian:
> 
> While I am showing off my knowledge in Cantonese, :cuss:   "Jun Fan Gung Fu" means Chinese American Martial Art.  "Jun" refers to China. The Chinese used to think they were the center of the world (which they were at one point, since every empire has its days.) , hence they referred to China as the Middle Kingdom, which the word "JUN" means Middle. "FAN" refers to all the non-Chinese barbarians outside the Middle Kingdom. lol . "Jun Fan Gung Fu" is not traditional Chinese martial art. *



Jun Fan Gung Fu is simply the gung fu taught by Lee Jun Fan, Bruce Lee by his Cantonese name.

Cthulhu


----------



## BIG Sean Madigan

Hi,

I've put together an "E-book" (about 35 pages) that contains lots of information on Original Jeet Kune Do.  If you are interested in it, let me know.  I sell it for $10.   

The "E-Book" has descriptions for over 30 drills, lists many techniques and has four different sets of Trapping Progressions.  It also contains a step by step list of Sil Lim Tau (1st form of Wing Chun) as well as Wing Chun's first 7 mook jong sets. 

My e-mail address is: Straightlead@yahoo.com

All the best,

BIG Sean Madigan


----------



## Flatlander

Thanks to the previous posters for this incredible resource.  Consider this thread stickied.

-Dan-


----------



## ChinJiNing

Instead of buying the e-book, all the information that Big Sean was posting, the EXACT information is coming from this site:

http://www.geocities.com/hellasjeetkunedo/?20069

You can get more than 35 pages worth right there!  This site is an abundant source of Jeet Kune Do material.  Very useful and information.  Also, check out the Jeet Kune Do Library on that site too!  Great site!


----------



## Sean Madigan

Hi,

Just as a point of fact, that website that Michael posted took just about all of that information from my old website.  "I" was the source of the info, the creator of that site just copied/pasted the info that he stole from me.

I don't care really, the information is out there as it should be, but I do NOT want people to think that I ripped off that guy, when it was the other way around.

If there is any questions to this, please feel free to call me at: 917-509-9008.

Thanks,

BIG Sean Madigan

http://www.SeanMadigan.com


----------



## Zaose

I can vouch for Sean - I saw his website when he had that info originally. Plus, Sean just doesn't roll that way.


----------



## James Kovacich

Zaose said:


> I can vouch for Sean - I saw his website when he had that info originally. Plus, Sean just doesn't roll that way.


My friend, Can you add some of your Jun Fan techniques to this thread? I've read your posts for a long time and you have a lot to offer.


----------



## James Kovacich

I'd also like to see some of Simplicity's Jun Fan input. I know Big Sean covered it really good but we all walk a differant path and it's always good to read the differances and similarities that we share.


----------



## NubreedKaliSilat

*Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do Requirement's*

*Beginning Level*
  1. Stances and footwork
  2. Basic boxing & kick boxing
  3. Basic defense
  4. Introduction to trapping
  5. Compound trapping
  6. The 5 ways of attack
  7. Entries
  8. Focus mitt drills
  9. Lop sao cycle
10. Pac sao cycle
11. Ung moon (5 gates defense)
12. Wooden dummy #3 - # 4

*Intermediate Level*
  1. Jab cross series
  2. Jab hook series
  3. Side kick counters
  4. Side kick series
  5. Round kick series
  6. Trapping sectors
  7. Praying mantis drill
  8. Don Chi Sao (single sticky hand)
  9. Chi Sao (double sticky hand)
10. Loy Pac sao series
11. Biu Gee series
12. Jow sao series
13. Ping Choy Gua Choy series
14. Lop sao cycle
15. Focus mitt trapping
16. Sil Lum Tao (Wing Chun Form)
17. Chi Sao (double sticky hand)
18. Wooden dummy #1 - #6 A&B

* Advanced Level*
  1. Jab cross series
  2. Jab hook series
  3. Side kick sereis
  4. Round kick series
  5. Biu Gee series
  6. Jow sao sereis
  7. Double Pac sao series
  8. Advanced reference point drills
  9. Split entries on the focus mitts
10. Chi Sao instructor level
11. Wooden dummy #1 - #10

For the request of many! I have added a run down of the Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do Progression of MARS by Sifu Ron Balicki who has trained with Sifu Inosanto for 20 some years. There are many different progressions within different JKD instructors.

Sigung Ben Fajardo


----------



## NubreedKaliSilat

*IMB Academy *
Here is a progression of Sifu Richard Bustillo, this is only one way of many taught at the IMB Academy. This is the trapping to grappling range.

*JKD training*

1. The breakdown of your fighting stance, principles and concepts that work for you!
2. Trapping principles from two hand reference points
a. One hand outside
b. One hand outside, one inside
c. Two hand inside
d. Two hand outside

*Basic beginning follow-up combinations*
a. Straight blast
b. Pak sao-Da
c. Lop sao-Da
d. Jut Sao both hands, Rt. punch to solar plexus
e. Cross trap, Lan sao (elbow drop trap) Lt. punch
f. Cross trap, Lan sao (elbow drop trap) Lt. punch, Rt. hammerfist, to straight blast
g. Pak sao to Lop sao same arm
h. Lop sao, pull arm around waist, left hand grab it from behind, ankle pick to throw forward!

*Development of Swing Gate Drill*; a. ball and socket (outside to inside), Circle backfist (inside to outside)

*Trapping with Lop sao*
1. Lop sao, Lt. elbow drop pin, Rt. punch
2. Lop sao-da to Lop sao-da
3. Lop sao to Pak sao-da

*Inch punch *with hands down to your sides hitting through target,

*Front leg Kicks* (Offensive & Defensive) Neg. & Pos. energy

1. Stop kick to shin-knee, with foot work; a. slide b. Step and slide c. shuffle steps d. pendulum.

2. Stop kick to trapping see reference points
3. Stop kick to trapping to locking
4. Stop kick to trapping to grappling takedowns

*Entries to grappling*
1. Lop sao to Lan sao-da to front twist to rear choke
2. Lop sao-da to double leg takedown
3. Lop sao-da to trap to chicken wing
4. Lop sao-da to crossover to armlock
5. Lop sao-da to trap arm around waist with ankle pick takedown to shomach
6. Lop sao-da to trap lead arm around waist, from behind reach around pull out on both knees, head push to tailbone takedown to stomach free lance follow ups
7. Lop sao to ear strike, forearm across throat to rear choke, kick knee out takedown to three point position, shin against opponent back, drill at controling opponent movement in this position. Watch for mass attack!

*Defenses for jabs and crosses-kicking range*
1. Front hand parry, low side kick- to single leg pick
2. Front hand parry low side kick, low round kick- body clinch
3. Parry, side kick, spin back kick- low shoot to high clinch
4. Parry, side kick, spin back kick, backfist, they block, lop sao straight blast- off balance backwards

Nubreed: Apprentice Level 1 under John Daniels
            Intermediate Level 1 under Ron Balicki
            Advanced student under Sifu Bustillo


----------



## NubreedKaliSilat

*Jun Fan Juk Tek series*
*First six*
1. *Ha pak*- biu jee, O'tek, cross-hook-cross, 2 kicks
2. *Jeet Que*- biu jee, O'tek, C-H-C, 2 kicks
3.* Jeet Que- *Jik Tek, C-H-C 2 kicks
4. *O'ou Sao*- rear, O'tek, lead O'tek, 2 kicks
5. *Kow Sao-*front jik tek, C-H-C, 2 kicks
6. *Jeet Tek-* C-H-C 2 kicks

*                          Jun Fan O'ou Tek series*
*First eight*
*1. Face the kick: C*-H-C, 2 kick follow up
2. *Face the kick:* rear leg O'tek, H-C-H,  2 kick 
3. *Shoulder roll:* H-C-H, 2 kick 
4. *Shoulder roll:* rear leg O'tek, C-H-C, 2 kicks
5. *Evade the kick* (lead kick): rear leg O'tek, C-h-C, 2 kicks
6. *Evade the kick* (rear kick): rear leg O'tek, C-H-C, 2 kicks
7. *O'ou sao:* double O'tek to C-H-C, 2 kicks
8. *O'ou sao:* rear O'tek, C-H-C, 2 kicks


----------



## gino

sean your the man... been looking for that info for awhile now.. thanks alot...
  and the oakland school sounds like the ****....


----------



## Roelario1

Hi,
I 'am since septembre 2007 a new student of defcross, Flemish Academy of Martial Arts. It's situated in Leuven, Belgium. 
I have worked very hard and trained weekly for 7 to 8 hours in martial arts. I want to prepare myself for my level I, yellow belt in Jeet Kun Do. But there are some terms I don't find are haven't been teached yet. I prefer to search them up via other sources, so my teacher sees that I take it serieus.
Is there someone who can explaine me the following terms:

*Basic Kicking:*
- Jik tek ?
- Jun Juk Tek ?
- Jun so Tek ?

*Entries:
*Biu Gee - Chop Choy - Gua Choy  -> fingers to eyes - straight punch - backfist? good?

*Stance:*
Yee Chi Kim Young Ma ?
Bi joung ?
Right lead & left lead ?

*Defense:
*peek a boo ?
duck ?
sway back ?
slip left ?
slip right ?

*Trapping:*
Ping Choy ?
Jik gern ?

*Ung Moon:*
1 to 10 ?

I hope there is someone who can tell me more about them.

Thanks,
aRnOELd.


----------



## NubreedKaliSilat

*These was the original syllabus of Jun Fan Gung Fu Jeet Kune Do*
*Training coming from the lineage of Sifu Ted Wong, Pat Strong etc.*
*Foundation Structure*
Introduction
Brief History
Centerline Theory
Theory of Facing
Economy of Motion
Fighting Stance Evaluation
JKD On-Guard Position
Power Side Forward Theory
Position Awareness Exercises
Visual Focus Principles
The Fighting Measure
Four Ranges of Combat
Defensive Theory
Defensive Zones & Perimeters
Basic Tools of Jeet Kune Do
Straight Line vs. Curved Motion

*Footwork & Mobility*
JKD Fighting On-Guard Position
Push Shuffle (Forward & Backward)
Pendulum Shuffle (Forward & Backward)
Side-stepping (Right & Left)
Rocker Shuffle (Initiating Front & Rear)
Burning Step (Jamming & Kicking)
Stutter Step
Stealing A Step
Circling (Right & Left)
Triangle Step
Chasing Step (Pursuit & Retreat)
Step-Through
Fitting-In Drill
Full Pendulum Drill
Hop Drill

*Upper Body Tools*
Leading Straight Punch
Leading Finger Jab
Leading Backfist
Straight Lead to Body
Leading Hook Punch
Rear Straight Punch
Straight Rear to Body
Half-knuckle Fist
Hammerfist
Shovel Hook
Uppercut
Palm Hook
Side Palm
Vertical Palm
Thumb Hook
Clawhand
Headbutt
Elbow Smash
Inner Forearm Smash
Shoulder Smash
Basic Hand Combinations
Rotation Hand Strikes

*Lower Body Tools*
Jeet Kune Do Kicking Structure
Straight Kick
Hook Kick
Side Kick
Back Kick
Spin Back Kick
Reverse Kick
Inverted Hook Kick
Stamp Kick
Shin Smash
Knee Smash
Secondary Techniques
Double Kicking
Triple Kicking
Three-way Kicking
Five-way Kicking

*Intercepting Fist/Stop Kicking*
Proper Body Mechanics
Vertical Fist Structure
The Basic Intercepting Fist
Four Phase Extension Drill
Telegraph Drill
Retraction Drill
Two-man Intercepting Fist Drill
Six-phase Intercepting Fist Drill
Three-man Intercepting Fist Drill
Single Glove Reaction Speed Drill
Double Glove Reaction Speed Drill
The Stop Kick
Passive vs. Aggressive Kicking
Side Stop Kick
Stamping Stop Kick
Oblique Stop Kick
Back Stop Kick
Spin Back Stop Kick
Stop Kick Free-style Execution Drill

*Hand & Leg Defense*
Basic Defensive Theory
Parrying vs. Blocking
Defensive Zones & Perimeters
Explanation of Wu Sao & Mon Sao
Pak Sao & Applications
Tan Sao & Applications
Bong Sao & Applications
Goang Sao & Applications
Fook Sao & Applications
Jum Sao & Applications
Kwun Sao & Applications
Gaun Sao & Applications
Lin Sil Die Dar
Tan Da, Woang Pak Da, Ouy Ha Pak Da, Loy Ha Pak Da, Goang Da
Sliding Leverage
Chung Chuie, Bil Jee, Fook Da
Shoulder Stop
Evasive Tactics (Slip, Duck, Bob & Weave, Snapback, Shoulder Roll)
Stop Kicking
Lead Leg Jam
Reverse Pendulum

*Energy/Sensitivity I*
What Is Energy/Sensitivity training?
Three Kinds of Energy
Simple Energy Drills (Dissolving Energy)
Tan Sao, Bong Sao, Woang Pak, Huen Sao, Fook Sao
Lop Sao Switch Drill (Dissolving Energy)
Practical Application of Lop Sao Switch Drill
Cross Energy Drill (Dissolving Energy)
Practical Application of Cross Energy Drill
Harmonious Spring Drill (Springing Energy)
Double Arm Harmonious Spring
Single Arm Harmonious Spring
Bridge Punching Drill (Static Energy)
Practical Application of Bridge Punching Drill
Continuous Pak Sao Drill
Practical Application of Continuous Pak Sao Drill
Continuous Lop Sao Drill
Practical Application of Continuous Lop Sao Drill


*Energy/Sensitivity II*
Basic Five-Way Energy Drill (Forward Energy - Tan Da, Upward Energy - Woang Pak Da/Low Hit, Inward Energy - Inner Lop/Qua Chuie, Downward Energy - Rear Pak/Chung Chuie, Outward Energy - Pak Sao Chung Chuie)
Woang Pak Drill
Practical Application of Woang Pak Drill
Inner Lop Sao/Palm Hit/Roll Drill
Jut Sao/Straight Punch/Roll Drill
Mixed Lop Sao/Jut Sao Roll Drills
Boang Sao/Lop Sao Roll Drill (with All Switches)
Practical Application of Boang Sao/Lop Sao Roll Drill
Don Chi Sao (Single Arm Sticking Hands)
Crossed Arm Chi Sao
Seong Chi Sao (Double Arm Sticking Hands)
Strengthening Drills for Chi Sao Arm Positions
Tan Sao Wedge Drill
Practical Application of Tan Sao Wedge Drill
Tai Chi Push Hands (Single & Double)
Practical Application of Tai Chi Push Hands


*Basic Trapping Hands*
What is Trapping Hands?
Rules of Trapping
The Asking Hand (Mon Sao)
Positions of Engagement
Highline/Lowline Awareness
Simple Traps & Compound Traps
Explanation of Leg Checking
Use of Seattle Bai Jong Stance (Closed Bai Jong)
Basic Highline Pak Sao Drill
Basic Lowline Pak Sao Drill
Basic Highline Lop Sao Drill
Basic Lowline Lop Sao Drill
Re-Zoning for Safety
Basic Highline Lin Lop Sao Drill
Basic Highline Inner Pak Sao Drill
Basic Highline Inner Lop Sao Drill
Basic Jut Sao Drill
Basic Jao Sao Drill
Basic Fook Sao Drill
Energy Change Trapping (Pak Sao to Lop Sao, Lop Sao to Pak Sao, Pak Sao to Jao Sao, Jao Sao to Gum Sao, Gum Sao to Lop Sao)


*Advanced Trapping Hands*
Introduction
What is Compound Trapping?
Defensive Energies
Controlling the Centerline
Weapons of Trapping
Review of Common Reference Positions & Purpose In Training
Review of Asking Hand Techniques
Trapping Hand Combinations from Pak Sao
Half Beat Insertions
Pak Sao Against the Opponent That Likes to Grab
Trapping Hand Combinations From The Lop Sao
Lop Sao Against the Opponent That Likes to Grab
What is Counter-Trapping?
Counter Traps for Pak Sao
Counter Traps for Lop Sao
Use of The Beat
Trapping Hand Combinations for Jao Sao
Jao Sao Against the Opponent Who Likes to Grab
Trapping Hand Combinations from The Lin Lop Sao
Lin Lop Sao Against The Opponent That Likes to Grab
Body Trapping
Combining Trapping & Grappling
Combining Kicking with Trapping


*Seong Chi Sao with Trapping*
What is Seong Chi Sao?
Explanation of Hand Positions Used (Tan Sao, Bong Sao, Fook Sao)
Rotation Sequences
Common Mistakes Made While Rolling The Arms
Blending The Perimeters
First Striking Set (Ten Relatively Easy Movements Involving Simple Traps)
Second Striking Set (Ten Slightly More Complicated Movements Involving Some Compound Trapping)
Third Striking Set (Ten Complex Sequences Involving Compound Trapping & Striking)
Fourth Set/Grappling Set (Ten Sequences Involving Simple Grappling
Maneuvers)
Trapping Exchange Drills from Seong Chi Sao


*Entering Skills*
What is Entering?
Fighting Measure
On Guard Position (Bai Jong)
Basic Entering Footwork (Push Shuffle, Forward Lunge, Stealing A Step,
Forward Pendulum, Stutter Step, Burning Step)
Primary Entering Tools (Straight Punch, Finger Jab, Backfist, Straight Kick, Side Kick, Hook Kick, Asking Hand, Straightblast)
Opening & Closing Lines of Attack
Entering Methods (Jik Tek/Chung Chuie, Juk Tek/Bil Jee, Bil Jee/Juk Tek, Qua Chuie/Juk Tek, Oou Tek/Qua Chuie, Double Bil Jee, Chop Chuie/Qua Chuie, Ping Chuie/Qua Chuie/Juk Tek/Mon Sao/Pak Sao, Juk Tek/Mon Sao/Lop Sao, Burning Step Side Kick, Double Burning Step Side Kick, Low/High Oou Tek, Low Jik Tek/High Oou Tek, Low Juk Tek/High Oou Tek)
Entering Off Jeet Tek
Touch & Go Entering Drills


*Grappling/Counter Grappling*
What is Grappling/Counter Grappling?
Arm Bar
Choke
Side Strangle
Wrist Lock
Neck Torque
Thumb Gouge
Figure Four Arm Lock
Reverse Arm Lock
Claw to Face/Throat (Miscellaneous)
Step-through Hip Throw
Single-leg Takedown
Groin Grab/Tear/Pull
Four Basic Leg Traps & Applications
Counter-Grappling
Tan Sao Grip Release
Huen Sao Grip Release
Immediate Counter with Hand/Foot Techniques 

*Five Ways of Attack*
Explanation of Single Direct Attack (SDA) and Single Angulated Attack (SAA)
Example of Single Direct Attack & Single Angulated Attack
Explanation of Attack By Combination (ABC)
Examples of Attack By Combination
Explanation of Progressive Indirect Attack
Examples of Progressive Indirect Attack
Explanation of Hand Immobilization Attack (HIA)
Examples of Hand Immobilization Attack
Explanation of Attack By Drawing (ABD)
Examples of Attack By Drawing


*Training with Equipment*
Heavy Bag
Fighting Man Dummy
Floor Bag
Wing Chun Wall Bag
Focus Gloves
Forearm Shield
Double-End Bag
Speed Bag
Mook Jong (Wing Chun Dummy)
Spring-loaded Mook Jong
Spring Arm
Kicking Shield
Sand Leg
Slip & Hit Dummy


*Mook Jong Training*
Mook Jong Familiarization (Explanation of Arms, Leg and Trunk)
Conditioning Drills for Hands & Arms (Bong Sao Drill, Pak Sao Drill, Fook Sao Drill, Goang Sao Drill, Mixed Kwun/Gaun Sao Drill)
Mon Sao Drills (Asking Hand) 
Leg Checking & Foot Obstructions
Trapping Hand Drills & Applications On Live Opponent
Sliding Leverage Striking


*Physical Training*
Introduction
Flexibility Training
Strength Training
Forearm Specialization
Abdominal Specialization
Special Exercises
Cardiovascular Training
Training Programs
Diet, Nutrition
Supplementation & Rest
Closing Discussion

*Speciality Techniques*
Four Ranges of Combat
Longest Weapon to The Nearest Target
Timing & Rhythm Drills
Broken Rhythm
Burning Step Side Kick
One & Three Inch Power Punch
The Straightblast (Jik Chung Chuie)
Trapping Hand Range
Headbutts, Knees, & Elbows In Trapping Range
Closing

*Self Defense for the Streets*
Basic Principles of Self Defense
Four Combat Ranges
The Fighting Measure
Visual Focus Principles
The Fighting Stance (Bai Jong)
Natural Ready Positions
The Interception (Lead Leg Kick, Lead Bil Jee, Lead Straight Punch)
The Four Corner Lin Sil Die Dar Movements Countering Specific Attacks (Lead Punch, Rear Punch, Backfist, Straight Kick, Hook Kick, Side Kick, Spin Kick, Wrist Grab, Lapel/Collar/Shirt Grab, Combinations)


*Women's Self Defense*
Basic Principles of Self Defense
Four Fighting Ranges
The Fighting Measure
Visual Focus Principles
Vital Targets
Striking Techniques for Women (Finger Jab, Claw Hand, Palm Slap, Web Hand, Thumb Gouge, Hammerfist, Finger Fan, Elbow, Headbutt, Knee, Straight Kick, Side Kick, Hook Kick, Back Kick, Stomp Kick)
Impact Training
The Interception
Four Corner Lin Sil Die Dar Movements
Special Techniques (Knuckle Grind, Skin Pinch, Bite, Hair Pull)
Defense Against Grabs
Defense Against Specific Situation Attacks
​


----------



## NubreedKaliSilat

*Richard Bustillo IMB Academy Phase Training*

There was never a real syllabus that was taught to anyone person, you was always taught in ranges, and you just used what you wanted to teach in each phase. Sifu Bustillo teaches 1-3 phases at his school in California. What he taught was never fixed in any real order. Like JKD he just went with the flow.


 Basic outline
*(Close range)* Close range grappling system/program. The highly effective art of Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, Shooto wrestling, catch as catch can wrestling, Judo and Jujitsu gives a wide variety of position and submission training methods, which strengthen an individual's ability to defend themselves from the ground and standing.

*(Middle range)* Muay Thai Boxing and Western Boxing includes the development of an individual's personal weapons, emphasizing punch, kick, elbow, knee coordination and evasive body movements for an effective defense

*(Long range)* Weaponry self-defense from the Filipino Martial Arts of Kali, Arnis, Escrmia, featuring single and double stick coordination drills that provide a better awareness towards the various angles of offense, defense, and counters & recounters.

*The Kali / Eskirma / Arnis syllabus;* at IMB Academy consists of the fundamental basic coordination and exercises for twirling, angling, footwork for defense, offence and counter techniques.  The intermediate stage continues with the lines of attack for the numbering system of many different styles of KEA for defence and disarming techniques.  Pormas or forms are added to enhance weapon control and handling.  Advance stage is the sparring training of single or multiple attacks.  Weapons against empty hand sparring is also introduced at this level


*(Self-discovery range)* Jeet Kune Do is the philosophies, concepts and training methods of Bruce Lee - increasing an individual's awareness through the understanding of their own personal abilities and limitations

Here is what I came up with myself after 120 hours of training with Bustillo? and alot of personal note books

*The Phase 1 J.K.D*. class is a beginner's class.  Basic and fundamentals are taught at this level. Centerline Theory, Theory of Facing, Economy of Motion, Fighting Stance,  Basic Defensive Theory Evaluation, JKD On-Guard Position, Jeet Kune Do Kicking Structure, The Stop Kick, Defense Against Grabs, Defense Against Specific Situation Attacks
The basic twirling and various numbering systems of many long range Filipino arts are taught at this level.  The basic offence / defense / counter hand strikes, kicks, knee and elbow strikes of Muay Thai and boxing are taught for the middle striking range.  The close range grapple of floor exercises and basics techniques are taught.  

*The Phase 2 J.K.D*. class is an intermediate class teaching safe sparring techniques in boxing / Muay Thai, Jujitsu / wrestling and Doce Pares Eskrima. Pak Sao & Applications
Tan Sao, Basic trapping: Pak Sao, Tan sao, Bong Sao & Applications Goang Sao, Fook Sao, Sliding Leverage Chung Chuie, Bil Jee, Fook Da with applications. Shoulder Stop Evasive Tactics (Slip, Duck, Bob & Weave, Snapback, Shoulder Roll) Stop Kicking Lead Leg Jam
Simple Energy Drills (Dissolving Energy) Lop Sao Switch Drill (Dissolving Energy) Continuous Pak Sao Drill, Practical Application of Continuous Pak Sao Drill Continuous Lop Sao Drill, Boang Sao/Lop Sao Roll Drill (with All Switches), Tan Sao Wedge Drill, Defense Against Grabs, Defense Against Specific Situation Attacks
Five Ways Of Attack _Simple Angular Attack_ (SAA) and its converse _Simple Direct Attack_ (SDA). _Hand Immobilization Attack_ (HIA) and its counterpart _Foot Immobilization attack_, which make use of trapping to limit the opponent's function with that appendage. _Progressive Indirect Attack_ (PIA). Attacking one part of the opponent's body followed by attacking another part as a means of creating an opening. _Attack By Combinations_ (ABC). This is using multiple rapid attacks, with volume of attack as a means of overcoming the opponent. _Attack By Drawing_ (ABD). This is creating an opening with positioning as a means of counter attacking. The Intermediate offence / defence / counter hand strikes, kicks, knee and elbow strikes of Muay Thai and boxing are taught for the middle striking range. Intermediate Stick fighting drills and concepts. The close range JKD standing grappling, and floor exercises and intermediate ground grappling techniques are taught.  

*The Phase 3.* is the advanced class.  Free sparring in long range weaponry, middle range of boxing / Muay Thai strikes, and in close range grapple of Jujitsu / wrestling is tested.  This is a level where advanced students are given an opportunity to advance to the Apprentice Instructor Level. Positions of Engagement, Controlling the Centerline
Counter Traps for Pak Sao, Counter Traps for Lop Sao, Combining Trapping & Grappling
Combining Kicking with Trapping, Tek/High Oou Tek) Entering Off Jeet Tek Touch & Go Entering Drills, Arm Bar Choke Side Strangle Wrist Lock Neck Torque Thumb Gouge
Figure Four Arm Lock Reverse Arm Lock Claw to Face/Throat (Miscellaneous) Step through Hip Throw Single-leg Takedown Groin Grab/Tear/Pull Four Basic Leg Traps & Applications Counter-Grappling Tan Sao Grip Release Huen Sao Grip Release
Immediate Counter with Hand/Foot Techniques, *Five Ways of Attack Advanced
*Single Direct Attack (SDA) and Single Angulated Attack (SAA) Attack By Combination (ABC), Progressive Indirect Attack, Hand Immobilization Attack (HIA) Attack By Drawing (ABD), Trapping Hand Range Headbutts, Knees, & Elbows In Trapping Range, The Interception (Lead Leg Kick, Lead Bil Jee, Lead Straight Punch) The Advanced offence / defence / counter hand strikes, kicks, knee and elbow strikes of Muay Thai and boxing are taught for the middle striking range. Advanced Stick fighting drills principles and concepts. The close range standing grappling, and floor exercises and advanced ground grappling techniques are taught.


----------



## NubreedKaliSilat

This is a basic outline of PFS of Instructor's under Sifu Paul Vunak
*Phase One Training*: Theories of street fighting and Jun Fan Kick boxing
Five ways of attack
Simplicity and directness
Efficiency and economy of motion
Development of physical and mental attributes
Developing the ability to adapt
Progressive training methods
Structure and mechanics of punching
Structure and mechanics of kicking
Footwork and body articulation
Head movement
Hand defenses
Leg defenses
Two technique combinations (with a partner)
Three technique combinations (with a partner)
Five-technique combination (with a partner)
Focus pad / Thai pad / Kicking shield training
Development of attributes specific to striking
Hitting with Power in Motion
Body Loading
Development of Feints
*
Phase Two Training: *Trapping

Jun Fan trapping
Kali trapping
Trapping for different structures (for the trapper, boxer, grappler, etc.)
Offensive trapping movements
Defensive trapping movements
Footwork
Body angulations
Wooden dummy work
Pressure reading drills
Development of attributes specific to trapping
​*
Phase Three Training: *Standing grappling

Takedowns
Throws
Sweeps
Reaps
Leg entanglement
Arm, head and hip control
Compare and contrast Freestyle and Greco
Development of attributes specific to standing grappling​*Phase Four Training*: Ground grappling 

Theory
Positional escapes
Positional dominance
Positional reversals
Straight-arm locks
Bent arm locks
Foot locks
Chokes
Grappling on the street
Development of attributes specific to ground grappling ​*Phase Five Training*: Weapons, part one

Footwork
Body angulations and elevation
Use of the alive hand
Angles of attack
Basic defenses
Basic disarms 
Introduction to the Inosanto method of phase training (phases one through three)
6 count sumbrada (right to right, phase one and two)
6 count sumbrada (left to left, phase one and two)
6 count sumbrada (left to right, phase one and two)
10 count sumbrada (right to right, phase one)
Free flow sumbrada (right to right, phase one)
Single and double stick drills
Single and double knife drills​*Phase Six Training*: Weapons, part two


An introduction to Kalis Ilustrisimo sword and dagger training
The Inosanto method of phase training (phases four through six) 
More single and double stick drills
More single and double knife drills 
Development of attributes specific to long weapon vs. long weapon
Development of attributes specific to short weapon vs. short weapon
Development of attributes specific to short weapon vs. empty hand​*Phase Seven Training*: Integration, adaptation, experimentation and personalizationThis is what makes JKD different from all of the other systems you might study.
This is where your eyes will be opened, fully. You will see, know and experience the matrix


----------



## NubreedKaliSilat

*There are 4 phases* of self-preservation training: in *Progressive Fighting Systems*

*Phase One:* A general conditioning and general awareness phase. 70% of the training is Jun Fan Kickboxing ( Bruce's kickboxing method). The other 30 % is divided between Trapping, standing grappling, ground grappling, single stick and single knife training. The goal during this phase of training is to develop the students attributes and overall awareness. There is alot of light contact sparring and use of training equipment. This phase of training lasts 6 to 12 months.

*Phase Two-* This phase of training focuses specifically on Jun/Fan Trapping methods and various close quarter fighting methods, numerous drills from Wing Chun, Kali, Escrima, Silat and several forms of Kung Fu are incorporated into various trapping drills and combinations.
Students learn specific trapping drills for boxers, kick boxers, as well as karate and kung-fu practitioners. Eventually, the training session leads up to a point where students will spar in the trapping range with bag gloves and head gear. Students will still practice Jun Fan kickboxing. However students spar more intensively.
Additionally, the students will learn how to set up their kick and punches through the use of strategy (what Bruce Lee called the Five ways of Attack: 1. single Direct Attack, 2. Attack by Combination, 3. Attack by Drawing, 4. Progressive Indirect Attack, 5. Hand and Foot Immobilization Attack.) Adding to the physical portion of the training, students will also learn how to control their emotions during this phase. They will learn how to turn on and off certain emotions specific to trapping. The trapping phase is the heart and soul of JKD. It is a range which most people feel uncomfortable. Phase two training will last 6 to 12 months.


*Phase Three-* This phase of training focuses on the stick and knife fighting methods from the Philippines. The training curriculum involves single and double stick, single and double knife training, espada y daga (stick and knife). students will spar stick to stick, stick to knife, knife to knife, empty hand to stick and empty hand to knife. students will continue to practice Jun/Fan kickboxing and Jun Fan trapping. The intensity of the drills and sparring will increase. This Phase will last 6 to 12 months.The Philipino Art comes from Inosanto/Kali.  

*Phase Four-* This phase of training focuses on standing grappling and ground fighting, as well as the integration of all ranges. Once proficiency is achieved in each range of fighting the student must now integrate the different ranges:
kicking vs. Boxing 
Boxing vs. trapping 
Trapping vs. grappling 
Grappling vs. stick fighting 
Stick fighting vs. knife fighting 
Knife fighting vs. kick boxing 
Kina Mutai (Biting, slapping, spitting, gauging, jerking, etc) against Ground Grappling. 
Students must also incorporate environmental training. students will grapple on cement or concrete and asphalt, kick box in stair wells and slippery grass etc. mass attack with and without weapons. Students will learn to flow from one range to the other without thought. this is where it all comes together. Training will last 9 to 12 months.
By the end of the 4 phases of training each student has hundreds of hours sparring in each range of fighting. they have sparred against partners who were bigger stronger, Faster, more explosive, weaker, slower, some with awkward timing  some who are uncoordinated, some with experience and some without now you will have this broad base of experience upon which you can confidently say " I know by experience what works for me and what does not!! You now can apply  Bruce Lee's greatest concept : Absorb what is useful, reject what is useless and add what is specifically your own" . Endest the sermon.
 The JKD we do is not just for fighting anyone can fight and be a hoodlum or punk you most have principle and a philosophy behind an art, because that's what sets us apart from the hoodlums and punks of society.

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif][/FONT]​


----------



## NubreedKaliSilat

*Jun Fan Kickboxing* Here is another PFS syllabus

<LI class=style5>Strategies ad training methods from Western Boxing, Muay Thai, savate, Filipino Arts and Kickboxing.​<LI class=style5>Pad training - utilising the use of focus pads, Thai pads, kick shields, various punch bags including 5 foot and 6 foot thai bags, 300lb kick bag, uppercut bags etc.  All of the aforementioned equipment aids in the developments of attributes such as timing, power, conditioning, combinational techniques and stamina.​<LI class=style5>Cardiovascular/flexibility training - Dynamic, passive stretching along with much famed P.N.F flexibility program.​<LI class=style5>Jump rope training, shadowboxing and circuit training program etc.​
functional sparring - utilising the skills acquired within the pad/bag training program whilst adhering to the understanding of tactical and strategic guidelines.​
*Grappling/Groundwork* 

<LI class=style5>Holds and control​<LI class=style5>Cokes, strangles, locks, submission/finishing techniques​<LI class=style5>positional flow drills​<LI class=style5>Kicking and punching on the ground​<LI class=style5>kicking from the ground​
Comparisons of techniques - positional submission fighting using ground fighting skills utilised from Brazilian ju-jitsu, combat submission wrestling, ju-jitsu, shoot wrestling, vale tudo etc.​
*Standing grappling/Throws/Takedowns* 

<LI class=style5>Removal of opponents base by throws and takedowns​<LI class=style5>Control and clinch work​
Standing locks, manipulations and bone levers​
*Trapping/Sensitivity/Response-Reaction* 

Within this range we use 2 methods of training - Bruce Lee's method (circa 1966) and the filipino method.  Either method has variable approach but is taken in a different perspective.  With Bruce Lee's method you would learn primarily to immobilise the opponent in order to control the centerline. Within the filipino method you would be more concerned with destroying the limbs while moving to an advantageous position.​
*Note* 

We also have many aspects from other foundation arts such as Muay Thai Boxing, Wing Chun Kuen, Filipino/Kali Weaponry, Sombo Wrestling, Silat, Doce Pares, Eskrima, Judo, Ju-Jitsu, Capoeria and Karate​
Therefore our primary objective is the willingness to research the martial arts, in order to adapt to any combat range that is required. 

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif][/FONT]​


----------



## NubreedKaliSilat

Sifu Inosanto Jun Fan Gung Fu Jeet Kune Do syllabus coming from his son in law Sifu Ron Balicki

*Inosanto Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do Requirement's*

*Beginning Level*
  1. Stances and footwork
  2. Basic boxing & kick boxing
  3. Basic defense
  4. Introduction to trapping
  5. Compound trapping
  6. The 5 ways of attack
  7. Entries
  8. Focus mitt drills
  9. Lop sao cycle
10. Pac sao cycle
11. Ung moon (5 gates defense)
12. Wooden dummy #3 - # 4

*Intermediate Level series are 1-10*
  1. Jab cross series 
  2. Jab hook series 
  3. Side kick counters 
  4. Side kick series 
  5. Round kick series 
  6. Trapping sectors
  7. Praying mantis drill
  8. Don Chi Sao (single sticky hand)
  9. Chi Sao (double sticky hand)
10. Loy Pac sao series
11. Biu Gee series
12. Jow sao series
13. Ping Choy Gua Choy series
14. Lop sao cycle
15. Focus mitt trapping
16. Sil Lum Tao (Wing Chun Form)
17. Chi Sao (double sticky hand)
18. Wooden dummy #1 - #6 A&B

* Advanced Level-series 1-10*
  1. Jab cross series
  2. Jab hook series
  3. Side kick sereis
  4. Round kick series
  5. Biu Gee series
  6. Jow sao sereis
  7. Double Pac sao series
  8. Advanced reference point drills
  9. Split entries on the focus mitts
10. Chi Sao instructor level
11. Wooden dummy #1 - #10

For the request of many! I have added a run down of the Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do Progression of MARS by Sifu Ron Balicki who has trained with Sifu Inosanto for 20 some years, and son in law. There are many different progressions within different JKD instructors as can see from the other posts.

*Beginning Levels 1-4 Jun Fan/ JKD Mars Associaton Under Sifu Ron Balicki* 
Salutation
The five jabs
Stance
a) Yee Chi Kim Young Ma
b) Bi Jong
c) Right lead & left lead
Basic hands
show all basic punching
Show all basic defenses to punching
a) Single cover
b) Double cover
c) Peek a boo
d) Duck
e) Sway back
f) Slip left
g) Slip right
h) Bob & weave

Focus mitt combinations Basic Boxing
a) Jab, cross, hook
b) Jab, hook, cross
c) Cross, hook, cross
d) Cross, uppercut, cross
e) Jab, cross, uppercut
f) Overhead, uppercut, over head
g) Uppercut, overhead, uppercut
h) Cross, body hook, cross
i) Rear uppercut, cross, hook
j) Uppercut, cross, hook
k) Jab, uppercut, cross
l. Jab, cross, rear uppercut
Basic Kicking
Show all basic kicks
a) Jik Tek
b) Dum Tek
c) Juk Tek
d) O'ou Tek
e) Gua Tek
f) Now Tek
g) Jun Juk Tek
h) Jun O'ou Tek
i) Jun Gua Tek
j) Jun So Tek
k) Jeet Tek
Show all basic defenses to kicking
a) Low lead leg shield
b) Cross leg shield
c) Rear leg Shield
d) Middle kick defense front leg
e) Middle kick defense rear leg
f) High kick defense left
g) High kick defense right
h) Pac Tek
i) Sway back
j) Pendulum
*JF/JKD Focus mitt kicking combinations* 
a) Jik Tek
b) Dum Tek
c) Juk Tek
d) O'ou Tek
e) Gua Tek
f) How Tek
g) Jun Juk Tek
h) Jun O'ou Tek
i) Jun Gua Tek
j) Jun So Tek
k) Jeet Tek
l) Jik Tek to O'ou Tek
m) O'ou Tek to Juk Tek
n) O'ou Tek to Dum Tek close range
o) O'ou Tek to feeder runs back you Dum tek
p) Dum Tek to O'ou Tek

*Entries Long Range*
a) Biu Gee
b) Chop Choy, Gua Choy 
c) Biu Gee, Chop Choy, Gua Choy
d) Biu Gee, O'ou Tek
e) Chop Choy, Gua Choy, O'ou Tek
f) Biu Gee, Chop Choy, Gua Choy, O'ou Tek

*Entries to focus mitts *(mixing entries with hand techniques)

*Entries to Trapping*

*Demonstrate the 5 jabs*

*Energy Drills*
a) Pak sao cycle
b) Lop Sao cycle

*Ung Moon*

*Trapping the five ways to Pak Sao*

*Trapping techniques*
a) Pac Sao
b) Lop Sao
c) Gua Choy
d) Biu Gee
e) Sut Sao
f) Ping Choy
g) Chop Choy
h) Juan Gern
i) Jik Gern

*Trapping Applications*
a) Pac Sao to Lop Sao same arm
b) Lop Sao to Pac Sao same arm
c) Pac Sao Da rear hand block to Lop sao
d) Lop Sao Da rear hand block to Pac sao
e) Pac Sao Da rear hand loy Pac Sao Da

*Complex Trapping*
a) Chop Choy, Gua Choy
b) Ping Choy, Gua Choy

a) Against lead arm block use trapping above
b) Against rear arm block use:
1. Loy pac sao da
2. Cup sao gin choy
3. Lop sao da

*Wooden Dummy form sections #3 & 4*


----------



## NubreedKaliSilat

*                             Some Jun Fan-JKD Drills*

*Trapping Drills*
A. Pac sao cycle B. Lop sao cycle C. Boang sao/Lop sao Cycle

*Trapping Hinge Drill*
1. Inside to outside 2. Outside to inside 3. High to low line 4. Low to high line


*Jun Fan Drills* 
1. Pak-Wedge-Pak 2. Pak-Boang-Tan  3. Straight Blast 3 punch to pak sao  
Pak-Lop, Lop-Pak,  Biu gee wedge,  Pak-Boang-Tan  ​

1. Harmonious Spring Drill 2. Chi Sao 3. Doan Chi Sao 4. Double Don Chi Sao 5. Rolling 
backfist


*The Beginning Praying Mantis Harmonious Spring Energy Drill*

*Position:*
This drill starts with both practitioner's facing each other with your training partner's hand's placed on the outside of your forearms which are held open and in an upward 45* angle in a praying position. 

*Method of training*
How the drill is performed is, your partner will pull down on both of your forearms to open up your centerline. Then he will try to touch your forehead with both hands. You control his energy by springing upward controling the centerline and counter with you touching his forehead in return. The trainee must keep contact with the trainer's arms at all times.

*One Hand Harmonious Spring Energy Drill*
The trainer has the inside of his forearm touching the outside of the trainee's arm. The trainer will then pull downward on the trainee's arm to open the centerline. The trainee neither resists the pull nor loosely goes with it rather he imagines a spring being stretched between his bicep and forearm and counter's the attempt.

*Bridging in Praying Mantis*
1. As the trainer slides his arm forward to punch, the trainee deflects the punch by bridging forward with a (biu jee) finger jab to the forehead.
2. This time the trainee uses a (tan sao) palm up block to bridge
3. This time the trainee uses a (boang sao) elbow up block, but without the waist twist to develop proper arm position.

 There are many variations to this energy drill, and it is used in many Chinese systems to help develop energy and sensitivity to the arms...


*         Jun Fan JKD Ung Moon*                                          5 gate defenses

1. Start out with the salutation
2. Yee chi kim young ma-stance
3. Right Bi jong stance

First eight
1. a. Tan sao (palm up block) with your left hand, Da (punch) with your right hand
    b. Tan sao (palm up block) with your right hand, Da ( punch) with your left hand

2. a. Biu sao (shooting finger block) with your left hand, Da (punch) with your right
    b. Biu sao (shooting finger block) with your right hand, Da (punch) with your left 

3. a. Ha wak pak (low parry slap) with your left hand, Da (punch) with your right
    b. Ha wak pak (low parry slap) with your right hand, Da (punch) with your left

4. a. Goang sao (chopping hand) with your left hand, Da (punch) with your right
    b. Goang sao (chopping hand) with your right hand, Da (punch) with your left

5. a. Ha pak (low slap) with your left hand, Da (punch) with your right 
    b. Ha pak (low slap) with your right hand, Da (punch) with your left

6. a. Loy won pak biu gee (inside slap & eye jab left side
    b. Loy won pak biu gee (inside slap & eye jab right side

7. a. Gnoy won pak biugee (outside parry slap & eye jab) right side
    b. Gnoy won pak biugee (outside parry slap & eye jab) left side

8. a. Gnoy biugee (eye jab) left hand
    b. Gnoy biugee (eye jab) right hand

Can be practiced with an opponent throwing punches....


----------



## rogerclf1

Hey nubreed, I was just curious.  I seen you posted Ted Wongs curriculum.  I thought Wong "threw out" the Wing Chun curriculum because that is what Bruce did before he died.  Just wondering.


----------



## Steve Grody

Kennth Ku wrote: "While I am showing off my knowledge in Cantonese, "Jun Fan Gung Fu" means Chinese American Martial Art. "Jun" refers to China. The Chinese used to think they were the center of the world (which they were at one point, since every empire has its days.) , hence they referred to China as the Middle Kingdom, which the word "JUN" means Middle. "FAN" refers to all the non-Chinese barbarians outside the Middle Kingdom. lol . "Jun Fan Gung Fu" is not traditional Chinese martial art."

The above quote from Kenneth Ku is actually embarrassing, because unless one sees the actual characters, it's a baaad idea to simply translate from a phonetic transliteration. "Chung Kuo" is the most common western transliteration of "Central Kingdom/Territory," the traditional Chinese term for China. "Jun Fan," Bruce Lee's given name, simply means "Returns Again." My understanding is that since he was born in San Francisco on a family trip, that they though he would be back here some day.


----------



## trevwilcox

Steve Grody said:


> Kennth Ku wrote: "While I am showing off my knowledge in Cantonese, "Jun Fan Gung Fu" means Chinese American Martial Art. "Jun" refers to China. The Chinese used to think they were the center of the world (which they were at one point, since every empire has its days.) , hence they referred to China as the Middle Kingdom, which the word "JUN" means Middle. "FAN" refers to all the non-Chinese barbarians outside the Middle Kingdom. lol . "Jun Fan Gung Fu" is not traditional Chinese martial art."
> 
> The above quote from Kenneth Ku is actually embarrassing, because unless one sees the actual characters, it's a baaad idea to simply translate from a phonetic transliteration. "Chung Kuo" is the most common western transliteration of "Central Kingdom/Territory," the traditional Chinese term for China. "Jun Fan," Bruce Lee's given name, simply means "Returns Again." My understanding is that since he was born in San Francisco on a family trip, that they though he would be back here some day.



Im not sure what Kenneth Ku was showing off, but it sure wasnt his Cantonese skills  or lack thereof. Steve, you are closer to the mark, however Return Again is a common but inaccurate translation of Jun Fan (&#25391;&#34281. The word Fan (&#34281 is a straight derivation from San Francisco (&#19977;&#34281;&#24066;: Sam Fan Si), which in itself is a phonetic derivation from the English/Spanish "San Francisco". This is of course because he was born there and his parents believed he would return there. The possible confusion resulting in the return again translation is the fact that Fan (&#36820, meaning return sounds similar to Fan (&#34281, at least to non-Chinese speakers.

As for Jun (&#25391, its just a name, like Peter is. It could have been chosen for auspicious reasons, as is common in the Chinese culture, or simply because his parents liked it. According to Wikipedia, Bruces grandfathers given name was Jun-Biu (&#38663;&#24426, and that originally Bruces name Jun Fan, was written with the same first character as &#38663;&#34281; but changed the first character to the homonym &#25391; in order to avoid naming taboo in Chinese tradition. Ive not heard that Bruces name Jun Fan was originally &#38663;&#34281;, and Im quite the Bruce Lee trivia buff. Regardless, its certainly plausible and true in Chinese culture, but that is not to say that Bruce was named after his grandfather, because that is certainly not common in Chinese culture  it flies right in the face of the naming taboo mentioned above.

I believe that should clear this up 

Peace from Hong Kong


----------



## Romethemighty

This thread is awesome!  It is hard to find someone to train with, thanks guys!


----------



## teamfunzen

The following is a great Bruce Lee interview from 1971:
www.icastweb.com


----------



## fanofBruceLee

Please visit Self-defense by Bruce Lee  at selfdefense007.com
Ebook self-defense techniques from Bruce Lee


----------



## SuperSaiyanJKD

seekeroftruth said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone have a good example of a basic Jun Fan Gung Fu curriculum?  (Please be specific)  My Jun Fan is a little rusty, and I am trying to get my technique back.  I know the basic progression, but I am looking for a more specific curriculum to supplement my personal training.  Thanks in advance.
> Seeker of Truth


Hey, Could you post the basic progression please?


----------



## SuperSaiyanJKD

Does anybody know any Original JKD drills i can use to spice up my training?


----------



## Danny T

SuperSaiyanJKD said:


> Does anybody know any Original JKD drills i can use to spice up my training?


First off this thread is from August of 2002 so it is a bit old.
The Original JKD Drills were the Jun Fan Drills. See the 2nd post in this thread.


----------



## martialwaywarrior

seekeroftruth said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone have a good example of a basic Jun Fan Gung Fu curriculum?  (Please be specific)  My Jun Fan is a little rusty, and I am trying to get my technique back.  I know the basic progression, but I am looking for a more specific curriculum to supplement my personal training.  Thanks in advance.
> Seeker of Truth


 Book: Bruce Lee's Fighting Method, The Complete Edition.


----------



## angelariz

KennethKu said:


> Yes Sir. You are right. I did not mean to imply that such claim of exclusiness was made .  :asian:
> 
> While I am showing off my knowledge in Cantonese, :cuss:   "Jun Fan Gung Fu" means Chinese American Martial Art.  "Jun" refers to China. The Chinese used to think they were the center of the world (which they were at one point, since every empire has its days.) , hence they referred to China as the Middle Kingdom, which the word "JUN" means Middle. "FAN" refers to all the non-Chinese barbarians outside the Middle Kingdom. lol . "Jun Fan Gung Fu" is not traditional Chinese martial art.


Thank you for that info.
Translations are hard to come by sometimes.


----------



## angelariz

Bruce Lee wrote several books. The first one I bought was about 30 years ago. Chinese Gong Fu, the art and philosophy of self defense.


----------



## Sifu Mike

sweeper said:


> one question I have, I have heard alot of people refer to jun fan gung fu as bruce lee's style of fighting from a certain period of time, and others refer to it as a set of techniques for JFJKD (in other words it doesn't realy matter when they are from, they are the physical extrapolation of JFJKD).
> 
> within the JFJKD community how is the term used?


Lee Jun Fan means Bruce Lee. It was his eclectic art in Seattle and in San Francisco it began to evolve and finally in Los Angeles it stopped evolving under Bruce's tutelage. At the Filipino Martial Arts academy, where I was in first class taught exclusive  by Dan Inosanto, Guru/Sifu Dan added Phillipino Arts (Kali/Escrima/etc), later Muay Thai, and then Bukatri Negari Silat.
JKD Tao and his art is to continue to grow as new styles are found and meldend with the mother art, if it fits to the individual, of JKD.
Sifu Mike


----------



## Sifu Mike

seekeroftruth said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone have a good example of a basic Jun Fan Gung Fu curriculum?  (Please be specific)  My Jun Fan is a little rusty, and I am trying to get my technique back.  I know the basic progression, but I am looking for a more specific curriculum to supplement my personal training.  Thanks in advance.
> Seeker of Truth


Study  Wing Chun and add higher kicks and boxing moves. Sigung didn't use the modified stance nor JKD moves until after San Francisco.


----------



## angelariz

The truth is. If you want good JKD footwork, you have to study Muhammad Ali and other boxers in the late 60s. JKD was mostly moving towards western Boxing and Grappling.


----------



## punisher73

Sifu Mike said:


> Lee Jun Fan means Bruce Lee.
> Sifu Mike


I was thinking the same thing that you posted.  A whole lot of work trying to translate Bruce's given Chinese name to find a deeper meaning.


----------



## Sifu Mike

angelariz said:


> The truth is. If you want good JKD footwork, you have to study Muhammad Ali and other boxers in the late 60s. JKD was mostly moving towards western Boxing and Grappling.


So very true - don't forget wing CHUN though as it is the nucleus of JKD! Also low line kicks were heavily emphasized- although higher kicks were done to a lesser degree.
PS  this is a response to angelariz's comment.


----------



## Oily Dragon

angelariz said:


> The truth is. If you want good JKD footwork, you have to study Muhammad Ali and other boxers in the late 60s.



Yes.



angelariz said:


> JKD was mostly moving towards western Boxing and Grappling.



No.


----------



## AngeltheRoblesCKD

BIG Sean Madigan said:


> PROGRESIÓN BÁSICA DEL TRAPPING
> MÉTODO JUN FAN
> 
> PROGRESIÓN DE 1966
> 
> 1) Pak Sao Da
> 
> a) Por punto de referencia adjunto
> b) Cerrar la brecha del apego
> c) Al fintar y luego cerrar la brecha para pak sao da capturando
> d) Pak sao da capturando
> i) En vuelo durante el ataque
> ii) En posición de recámara antes del ataque
> iii) En posición de recámara después del ataque
> 
> 2) Tipos de Pak sao da
> 
> a) Gnoy da o O ?? ouy da
> b) Loy da (dos tipos)
> i) Dentro de wu sao
> ii) Fuera de wu sao
> c) Joven allí
> d) Tiene de
> 
> 3) ¿Por qué eres tan grande Jik Chung chuie?
> 
> 4) Pak, ¿por qué da? ¿Cómo está Bong? ¿Por qué está tan mal con Chuie o Sut (Fak por qué)? ¿Qué pasa con la goma de mascar?
> 
> 5) Pak sao da ?? Loy Pak sao da
> 
> 6) Pak, ¿por qué da? General ?? ¿Qué le pasa a Loy Pak?
> 
> 7) Pak sao da ?? Biu sao como cuña ?? Pak sao da ?? Lop sao da - Pak sao da
> 
> 8) Pak, ¿por qué da? ¿Por qué como cuña? Lop star con chuie - Pak why da
> 
> 9) Pak, ¿por qué da? ¿Por qué como cuña? ¿Qué pasa con la piel? ¿verdad Sut (estrella de Fak)? ¿Qué pasa con la goma de mascar?
> 
> 10) ¿Pak sao da? Biu sao como cuña ?? Pak sao da ?? dejó Sut sao (Fak sao)
> 
> 11) Pak sao da ?? Biu sao como cuña ?? Lop sao da ?? Pak sao da ?? dejó Sut sao da (Fak sao)
> 
> 12) Pak sao da ?? Biu sao como cuña ?? Lop sao da ?? derecho Sut sao (Fak sao) ?? Copa sao da (Kao sao da)
> 
> 13) Pak, ¿por qué da? ¿Cómo estás? Double Jut ¿Por qué? como esta el chicle? Jang (codo)
> 
> 14) ¿Pak sao da? Jao sao ?? doble Jut Sao ?? Dum tek ?? Gum sao da - joven (codo)
> 
> 15) Pak sao da ?? Jao sao ?? doble Jut Sao ?? mano trasera Biu gee o chung chuie trasero ?? Gum sao da a cualquier tipo de seguimiento
> 
> 16) Pak sao da ?? Jao sao ?? doble Jut Sao ?? Jong tao (cabezazo) Sut (rodilla) Joven (codo) o Gum sao da (viceversa)
> 
> 17) Pak, ¿por qué da? ¿Cómo estás? Double Jut ¿Por qué? Sut (rodilla) ¿Qué le pasa a la goma de mascar? Jang (codo)
> 
> 18) Pak sao da ?? Jao sao ?? doble Jut Sao ?? Dum loy tek a la rodilla Chicle sao da ?? Joven (codo)
> 
> 19) Pak sao da ?? Jao sao ?? doble Jut Sao ?? con cualquier combinación de cabezazo (Jong tao), puñetazo (Chung chuie), rodilla (Sut), pisotón (Dum tek), codo (Jang), jab de dedo (Biu gee), cualquier golpe de palma (Jern), patada de pisotón interior (Loy dum tek), revés de cuchillo (mano de batidor), Sut sao / Fak sao, etc.
> 
> 20) Pak sao da ?? Go Jao sao da ?? Ha Jao sao da ?? Go Jao sao da ?? doble Jut sao? mano trasera Biu gee ?? Chicle sao da ?? Joven (codo)
> 
> 21) Pak sao da ?? Go Jao sao da ?? Ha Jao sao da ?? Go Jao sao da ?? doble Jut sao - Gum sao da ?? Jang (codo) a otras rutas combinadas
> 
> 22) Pak sao da ?? Go Jao sao da ?? Ha Jao sao da ?? pak sao con qua chuie - a otras rutas combinadas por energía
> 
> 23) Half Pak sao da ?? Lop sao da ?? Como sao da dentro del brazo de plomo
> 
> 24) Half Pak sao da ?? Lop sao da ?? Pak sao cuando pasa la mano parry ?? Pak Lop sao da
> 
> 25) Half Pak, ¿por qué da? ¿Qué pasa con la piel? ¿General después de que pase la mano de parada? ¿Qué le pasa a Jut Pak? ¿Qué pasa con la goma de mascar?
> 
> 26) ¿Medio Pak sao da? Lop sao da ?? Huen sao a la mano trasera Sut sao ?? chicle sao da
> 
> 27) Fake Pak sao da con retraso ?? Chung chuie después de que pase la mano de parada ?? Jut Pak sao da ?? Chicle sao da
> 
> 28) Pak sao da ?? Gnoy Lop sao da ?? Pak sao da
> 
> 29) Pak sao da - Gnoy Lop sao da ?? Loy Like sao sí
> 
> 30) Gnoy woang pak sao da ?? Gnoy Lop sao da ?? Gnoy Lop sao da en el brazo trasero
> 
> 31) Half Pak, ¿por qué da? ¿Qué pasa con la piel? ¿Detrás de la parada trasera? Pero ¿por qué da? ¿Qué pasa con la goma de mascar?
> 
> 32) Half Pak, ¿por qué da? Lop por qué da - Chung chuie detrás de la parada trasera - Pak star da ?? ¿Qué pasa con la piel? ¿Qué ocurre?
> 
> 33) Half Pak, ¿por qué da? Lop star skin - Chung chuie detrás de la parada trasera - ¿Chung chuie detrás de la parada que regresa? ¿Qué le pasa a la goma de mascar? ¿¿Qué ocurre?? ¿Qué pasa con la goma de mascar?
> 
> 34) ¿Choap? ¿¿Por cierto?? Lop star con Qua chuie (bloque de mano trasero)
> 
> 35) Choap ¿¿Por cierto?? ¿Cómo estás? Sao con Lop Sao con Qua chuie o Fak sao (para bloqueo de mano de plomo)
> 
> 36) Choap chuie ?? Qua chuie ?? Jao sao a todos los conceptos básicos de la serie Jao sao
> 
> 37) ¿Choap? ¿Qué pasa ?? Gnoy Lop ?? ¿Qué ocurre?
> 
> 38) Fake Choap chuie ?? Qua chuie falso para: -
> 
> 
> 1.    Juk tek (Ha, Jung, Go)
> 2. O ?? o tek (Ha, Jung, Go)
> 3. Jik tek (Ha, Jung, Go)
> 4. Ha hou O ?? or tek
> 5. Hou sut
> 6. Jung dum tek
> 7. Jun juk tek
> 8. Jun qua tek
> 9. Jun so tek
> 10. Jun o ?? ou tek
> 11. Jun jung dum tek
> 12. Jun jik tek
> 
> 
> Los números del 1 al 12 están en la serie Jun Fan Gung Fu Chum Kiu. Las técnicas de Jun fan Chum Kiu no deben confundirse con las técnicas de Wing Chun Chum Kiu. Las técnicas de Jun Fan Chum Kiu están "buscando el puente" o técnicas de entrada de apego o técnicas de puentear la brecha.


Hi, friend. I wanted to know if you could send or upload the instructions of the techniques of jun fan jeet une do. to add it in my program because it is not finished yet completely for lack of sifu that they are of the lineage of Bruce Lee. I am in Argentina and it is very difficult for me to find someone in my capital, in the city of Buenos Aires. a hug friend of art.


----------



## AngeltheRoblesCKD

BIG Sean Madigan said:


> Original Jun Fan Interactive Focus Mitt Drills
> "1 - 2 Series"​
> 
> ·    Feeder throws Jab/Cross combination. Student catches jab.  Then student Bob/weaves the cross and follows up with hook/cross/hook and any two kicks of their choice.
> 
> ·    Feeder throws Jab/Cross combination.  Student catches jab and throws a rollback/Jeet Tek to deal with cross.  Student then follows up with cross/hook/cross and any two kicks of their choice.
> 
> ·    Feeder throws Jab/Cross combination. Student catches jab and then throws straightlead (cut punch) to deal with cross.  Then student follows up with cross/hook/cross and any two kicks of their choice
> 
> ·    Feeder throws Jab/Cross combination. Student catches jab and then uses a shoulder shop to deal with cross.  Then student follows up with cross/hook/cross and any two kicks of their choice
> 
> ·    Feeder throws Jab/Cross combination. Student catches jab.  Then student slips the cross while throwing a cross/with lead hand parry (Split Entry).  Student follows up with hook/cross/hook and any two kicks of their choice.
> 
> ·    Feeder throws Jab/Cross combination. Student catches jab and then uses a Woang Pak Da to deal with cross.  Then student follows up with cross/hook/cross and any two kicks of their choice.
> 
> ·    Feeder throws Jab/Cross combination.  Student catches jab and deals with cross with a cover/drop step.  Student then follows up with cross/hook/cross and any two kicks of their choice.
> 
> Note:  These drills are done several ways.  First they should be done as is to learn the correct energy and motions of the drill.  Then you must make them alive with both footwork and the proper intensity level.
> 
> You can then add to the drill by making them more interactive.  Before each drill, use these methods as well as come up with some of your own:
> ·    Have a feeder/student jab exchange with the feeder acting as the initiator.
> ·    Have the student initiate the drill by throwing a jeet tek (or any technique) and the feeder counter the students attack with the start off the drill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original Jun Fan Interactive Focus Mitt Drills
> "1-3 Series"​
> 
> 
> ·    Feeder Throws Jab/Hook combination. Student catches jab.  Then student uses Biu Sau Da to deal with hook.  Student then follows up with Cross/Hook/Cross and any two kicks of their choice.
> 
> ·    Feeder Throws Jab/Hook combination. Student catches jab. Then student uses a Bob/weave against the hook and follows up with Cross/Hook/Cross and any two kicks of their choice.
> 
> ·    Feeder Throws Jab/Hook combination. Student catches jab and uses shoulder stop to deal with hook.  Student then follows up with Cross/Hook/Cross and any two kicks of their choice.
> 
> ·    Feeder throws Jab/Hook combination.  Student catches jab and throws a rollback/Jeet Tek to deal with Hook.  Student then follows up with cross/hook/cross and any two kicks of their choice
> 
> ·    Feeder throws Jab/Hook combination.  Student catches jab and deals with hook with a cover/drop step.  Student then follows up with hook/cross/hook and any two kicks of their choice
> 
> Note:  These drills are done several ways.  First they should be done as is to learn the correct energy and motions of the drill.  Then you must make them alive with both footwork and the proper intensity level.
> 
> You can then add to the drill by making them more interactive.  Before each drill, use these methods as well as come up with some of your own:
> ·    Have a feeder/student jab exchange with the feeder acting as the initiator.
> ·    Have the student initiate the drill by throwing a jeet tek (or any technique) and the feeder counter the students attack with the start off the drill.


Hello friend of art. I wanted to know if you would have any current JKD program from the previous year or if there is any current one from today on jkd day. because I see that the ones that are here now are from many years ago, I'm still studying Ron Balicki's jfjkd, but I see that there is an update of the jkd or jun fan jkd. I would really appreciate it. thank you for being kind with your comments that I have read about JKD. and if you would have a page to ask and continue learning, I would greatly appreciate it. Greetings.


----------



## SgtBarnes

BIG Sean Madigan said:


> BASIC TRAPPING PROGRESSION
> JUN FAN METHOD
> 
> 1966 PROGRESSION
> 
> 1)    Pak Sao Da
> 
> a)    By reference point attachment
> b)    Bridging the gap to attachment
> c)    By feinting then bridging the gap to pak sao da by capturing
> d)    Pak sao da by capturing
> i)    In flight during attack
> ii)    In chambering position before attack
> iii)    In chambering position after attack
> 
> 2)    Types of Pak sao da
> 
> a)    Gnoy da or Oouy da
> b)    Loy da (two types)
> i)    Inside of wu sao
> ii)    Outside of wu sao
> c)    Jung da
> d)    Ha da
> 
> 3)    Pak sao da to Jik chung chuie
> 
> 4)    Pak sao da  Bong sao  Lop sao da with qua chuie or Sut sao (Fak sao)  Gum sao da
> 
> 5)    Pak sao da  Loy Pak sao da
> 
> 6)    Pak sao da  Chung chuie  Loy Pak sao da
> 
> 7)    Pak sao da  Biu sao as wedge  Pak sao da  Lop sao da - Pak sao da
> 
> 8)    Pak sao da  Biu sao as wedge  Lop sao with chung chuie - Pak sao da
> 
> 9)    Pak sao da  Biu sao as wedge  Lop sao da  right Sut sao (Fak sao)  Gum sao da
> 
> 10)    Pak sao da  Biu sao as wedge  Pak sao da  left Sut sao (Fak sao)
> 
> 11)    Pak sao da  Biu sao as wedge  Lop sao da  Pak sao da  left Sut sao da (Fak sao)
> 
> 12)    Pak sao da  Biu sao as wedge  Lop sao da  right Sut sao (Fak sao)  Cup sao da (Kao sao da)
> 
> 13)    Pak sao da  Jao sao  double Jut Sao  gum sao da  Jang (elbow)
> 
> 14)    Pak sao da  Jao sao  double Jut Sao  Dum tek  Gum sao da - Jang (elbow)
> 
> 15)    Pak sao da  Jao sao  double Jut Sao  rear hand Biu gee or rear chung chuie  Gum sao da to any type of follow up
> 
> 16)    Pak sao da  Jao sao  double Jut Sao  Jong tao (Headbutt)  Sut (knee)  Jang (Elbow) or Gum sao da (Vice versa)
> 
> 17)    Pak sao da  Jao sao  double Jut Sao  Sut (Knee)  Gum sao da  Jang (Elbow)
> 
> 18)    Pak sao da  Jao sao  double Jut Sao  Dum loy tek to knee  Gum sao da  Jang (Elbow)
> 
> 19)    Pak sao da  Jao sao  double Jut Sao  with any combination of headbutt (Jong tao), punch (Chung chuie), knee (Sut), foot stomp (Dum tek), elbow (Jang), Finger jab (Biu gee), any palm strike (Jern), inside stomp kick (Loy dum tek), backhand knifehand (wisk hand), Sut sao / Fak sao etc.
> 
> 20)    Pak sao da  Go Jao sao da  Ha Jao sao da  Go Jao sao da  double Jut sao  rear hand Biu gee  Gum sao da  Jang (Elbow)
> 
> 21)    Pak sao da  Go Jao sao da  Ha Jao sao da  Go Jao sao da  double Jut sao - Gum sao da  Jang (Elbow)  to other combination routes
> 
> 22)    Pak sao da  Go Jao sao da  Ha Jao sao da  pak sao with qua chuie - to other combination routes by energy
> 
> 23)    Half Pak sao da  Lop sao da  Kao sao da inside of lead arm
> 
> 24)    Half Pak sao da  Lop sao da  Pak sao when parry hand passes  Pak Lop sao da
> 
> 25)    Half Pak sao da  Lop sao da  Chung chuie after parry hand passes  Jut Pak sao da  Gum sao da
> 
> 26)    Half Pak sao da  Lop sao da  Huen sao to rear hand Sut sao  gum sao da
> 
> 27)    Fake Pak sao da with delay  Chung chuie after parry hand passes  Jut Pak sao da  Gum sao da
> 
> 28)    Pak sao da  Gnoy Lop sao da  Pak sao da
> 
> 29)    Pak sao da - Gnoy Lop sao da  Loy Kao sao da
> 
> 30)    Gnoy woang pak sao da  Gnoy Lop sao da  Gnoy Lop sao da on the rear arm
> 
> 31)    Half Pak sao da  Lop sao da  Chung chuie behind rear parry  Jut sao da  Gum sao da
> 
> 32)    Half Pak sao da  Lop sao da - Chung chuie behind rear parry - Pak sao da  Lop sao da  Pak sao da
> 
> 33)    Half Pak sao da  Lop sao da - Chung chuie behind rear parry - Chung chuie behind returning parry  Gum sao da  Fak sao da  Gum sao da
> 
> 34)    Choap chuie  Qua chuie  Lop sao with Qua chuie (Rear hand block)
> 
> 35)    Choap chuie  Qua chuie  Pak sao da  bong sao with Lop sao with Qua chuie or Fak sao (Sut sao) (for lead hand block)
> 
> 36)    Choap chuie  Qua chuie Jao sao to all the basics in the Jao sao series
> 
> 37)    Choap chuie  Qua chuie Gnoy Lop sao da  Pak sao da
> 
> 38)    Fake Choap chuie  Fake Qua chuie to :-
> 
> 
> 1.    Juk tek (Ha, Jung, Go)
> 2.    Oou tek (Ha, Jung, Go)
> 3.    Jik tek (Ha, Jung, Go)
> 4.    Ha hou Oou tek
> 5.    Hou sut
> 6.    Jung dum tek
> 7.    Jun juk tek
> 8.    Jun qua tek
> 9.    Jun so tek
> 10.    Jun oou tek
> 11.    Jun jung dum tek
> 12.    Jun jik tek
> 
> 
> Numbers 1 to 12 are in the Jun Fan Gung Fu Chum Kiu series. The Jun fan Chum Kiu techniques are not to be mistaken for the Wing Chun Chum Kiu techniques. Jun Fan Chum Kiu techniques are seeking the bridge or attachment entering techniques or bridging the gap techniques.


What about bong wong shun trapping?


----------



## AngeltheRoblesCKD

SgtBarnes said:


> What about bong wong shun trapping?


Hello Medigan, thank you very much for RU message and what you sent me. I have 4 levels in my JKD, it's Jun Fan JKD, but I need to add something from original JKD, so I see what I stay and I'm useful for me. If you could make me facilitate that serial a pleasure, because where I am not obtained Bueoos Preservers of JKD in my country. From already thank you very much. Good Life.


----------



## SgtBarnes

AngeltheRoblesCKD said:


> Hello Medigan, thank you very much for RU message and what you sent me. I have 4 levels in my JKD, it's Jun Fan JKD, but I need to add something from original JKD, so I see what I stay and I'm useful for me. If you could make me facilitate that serial a pleasure, because where I am not obtained Bueoos Preservers of JKD in my country. From already thank you very much. Good Life.


I never messaged you. Wrong person bro. No clue who you are 🤔


----------



## AngeltheRoblesCKD

SgtBarnes said:


> Nunca te envié un mensaje. Persona equivocada hermano. Ni idea de quién eres🤔


Hola. Hello.  Ok. No problem. I am a jkd instructor and I wanted to know if you would see a page from the original jkd or some jkd kali. I would appreciate it very much. Greetings bro fel art. 🕉️ ☯️


----------

